# Da ist/das ist



## sevillista

¡Hola de nuevo!

¿Me podeis confirmar si las siguientes frases significan lo mismo?

1.-Das ist ein Stuhl///Das sind Schränke
2.-Da ist ein Stuhl///Da sind Schränke

¿Puede ser que? 

1.- Es una silla///Son unos armarios
2.- Hay una silla///Hay unos armarios

¿Es así o ambas cosas significan lo mismo? ¿Tiene la "s" mucha importancia? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## langalejandro

sevillista said:


> ¡Hola de nuevo!
> 
> ¿Me podeis confirmar si las siguientes frases significan lo mismo?
> 
> 1.-Das ist ein Stuhl///Das sind Schränke
> 2.-Da ist ein Stuhl///Da sind Schränke
> 
> ¿Puede ser que?
> 
> 1.- Es una silla///Son unos armarios
> 2.- Hay una silla///Hay unos armarios
> 
> ¿Es así o ambas cosas significan lo mismo? ¿Tiene la "s" mucha importancia? Gracias de antemano.



Son dos palabras completamente diferentes. El das cumple la función del "this o that".
Por eso tu ejemplo 1. sería: "Esa es una silla// Esos son armarios".

Da, cumple la función de "allí o allá". Ej: Allá hay una silla.

Espero que te haya servido. Y otros foreros me corrijan si estoy equivocado, que estamos para aprender.

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## vmrweb

Perfekt erklärt, eine Anmerkung hab ich noch:

Wenn solche Sätze z.B. in einem Gespräch fallen, dann kommt es darauf an, ob der Sprecher das "das" bzw. "da" betont oder nicht. Betont bedeutet es immer "eso" bzw. "allí/allá", unbetont kann es auch "Es..." (als Antwort auf die Frage "Was ist das?")  bzw. "hay..." bedeuten. 

Ohne Kontext werden die Sätze auf jeden Fall so interpretiert, wie von Ale dargestellt.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## sevillista

vmrweb said:


> Perfekt erklärt, eine Anmerkung hab ich noch:
> 
> Wenn solche Sätze z.B. in einem Gespräch fallen, dann kommt es darauf an, ob der Sprecher das "das" bzw. "da" betont oder nicht. Betont bedeutet es immer "eso" bzw. "allí/allá", unbetont kann es auch "Es..." (als Antwort auf die Frage "Was ist das?") bzw. "hay..." bedeuten.
> 
> Ohne Kontext werden die Sätze auf jeden Fall so interpretiert, wie von Ale dargestellt.
> 
> Viele Grüße.


 
Si alguien es tan amable de traducir esto al español (inglés o italiano, incluso), lo agradecería mucho, porque mi alemán es básico-básico. Gracias.


----------



## vmrweb

I said: perfectly explained, just one remark:
When such phrases occur for example in a conversation, then the meaning depends on whether the speaker emphasized the "das" resp. "da" or not. If he puts stress on them, they always mean "eso" resp. "allí/allá", but if he doesn't put stress on them, it may also mean "es... " (as an answer to the question "what is that?") resp. "hay".

Out of context both phrases would be understood exactly as Ale explained.

Regards!
(perdona, mi espanol no es suficiente para explicar algo)


----------



## sevillista

Perdonad que siga con este tema. Os escribo otro ejemplo que me acabo de encontrar:

Peter, hast du eine Schallplatte von Reinhard Mey?
Ja, ich habe viele Schallplatten von Reinhard Mey.
*Da* sind meine Schallplatten.

Yo hubiese escrito "das sind meine Schallplatten" (estos son mis discos), ¿no os parece más correcto? ¿O se supone que dice "aquí están mis discos"? No sé, quizás sea un matiz muy pequeño y en muchas ocasiones puedan servir ambas frases.

P.D. Os advierto que mi libros son un poco antiguos, lo digo por lo de Schallplatten .


----------



## Maria Girlesa Valencia Ve

Hola, sólo quiero decirle que "das " es el artículo definido neutro , mientras que Da puede ser una conjunción o como en este caso, un adverbio de lugar.


----------



## vmrweb

Sevillista, es ist kein Problem, wenn du deine Version sagst, sie ist genauso sinnvoll. "Das" ist in deinem Beispiel ein Demonstrativpronomen: man stellt sich vor, wie der Sprecher dabei seine Schallplatten-Sammlung selbst vorführt. 
Bei "Da sind meine..." stellt man sich eher vor, wie der Sprecher nur zum Regal zeigt, um den Ort zu erklären, aber nicht so 'demonstrativ' eben.
(Ich bin alt genug um zumindest noch zu wissen, was Schallplatten sind ;-)) )


----------

